# Tire clearance for 2014 Roubaix



## Zampano

Did a search but wanted to confirm, that a 28 Conti 4 Seasons will mount with reasonable clearance. Also, would the 2013 share the same spec as the 2014?

tia


----------



## Dunbar

Yes, they run narrow (more like 26mm) but even a true 28mm tire will fit. I don't think there is any difference in tire clearance between '13 and '14 on the SL4 Roubaix.


----------



## Zampano

Dunbar said:


> Yes, they run narrow (more like 26mm) but even a true 28mm tire will fit. I don't think there is any difference in tire clearance between '13 and '14 on the SL4 Roubaix.


Thanks.


----------



## BruceBrown

Any guess on what the maximum size tire width would be I could squeeze in a Roubaix with caliper brakes? I'm interested it taking it on some gravel, but not sure what size tire I can squeeze in there and still be clear.

TIA


----------



## Dunbar

BruceBrown said:


> Any guess on what the maximum size tire width would be I could squeeze in a Roubaix with caliper brakes? I'm interested it taking it on some gravel, but not sure what size tire I can squeeze in there and still be clear.


A true 28mm tire will fit (meaning it measures 28mm across installed on the rim.) I've confirmed that on my 2014 SL4 frame. I'm not positive a 32mm tire will fit but maybe. What is the width of your rims? Narrow rims are more likely to work with a 32mm tire than a 23-25mm wide rim. Also, some tires run narrow and some wide so you need to keep that in mind in tight quarters. I think a 28mm tire on a wide rim or a 30mm tire on a narrow rim would be the limit of what I'd be comfortable running. BTW, you'll almost certainly need to carry a multi-tool all times to release the cable tension on the brake(s) when changing tires.


----------



## NZPeterG

Hi are you asking about Roubaix Disc Brake or Rim Brake?
The Rim Brake Roubaix fit's 28mm Tyres (there is room for stones and Dirt)
The 2013 Disc Brake Roubaix also fit 28mm Tyre's.
The 2014 Disc Brake Roubaix fit 35mm Tyre's with still room for Stones and Dirt.

I hope this is of help to you 

Kiwi Pete............. :thumbsup:


----------



## BruceBrown

NZPeterG said:


> Hi are you asking about Roubaix Disc Brake or Rim Brake?
> The Rim Brake Roubaix fit's 28mm Tyres (there is room for stones and Dirt)
> The 2013 Disc Brake Roubaix also fit 28mm Tyre's.
> The 2014 Disc Brake Roubaix fit 35mm Tyre's with still room for Stones and Dirt.
> 
> I hope this is of help to you
> 
> Kiwi Pete............. :thumbsup:


Yes, that helps Kiwi Pete!!:thumbsup:

I have the 2013 Roubaix Comp Compact. 


Roubaix Comp Compact https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

It came stock with 25mm tires and looks to have room for at least 5mm width and height based on an eyeball look with the stock rims. I just wondered if anyone had pushed the enveolope to try and squeeze a 30 or 32mm in there. That's still not an ideal width for gravel, but I'm just looking to do one event on gravel this year. 

I almost wish I had waited a year with all the Roubaix models that have disc brakes for 2014, but _c'est la vie_. I'd be plenty happy with a 34mm or 35mm width tire for gravel.....


----------



## roadworthy

BruceBrown said:


> Yes, that helps Kiwi Pete!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I have the 2013 Roubaix Comp Compact.
> 
> 
> Roubaix Comp Compact https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> It came stock with 25mm tires and looks to have room for at least 5mm width and height based on an eyeball look with the stock rims. I just wondered if anyone had pushed the enveolope to try and squeeze a 30 or 32mm in there. That's still not an ideal width for gravel, but I'm just looking to do one event on gravel this year.
> 
> I almost wish I had waited a year with all the Roubaix models that have disc brakes for 2014, but _c'est la vie_. I'd be plenty happy with a 34mm or 35mm width tire for gravel.....


Hi Bruce,
Believe anything over a 28mm tire is going to be tight. Depends on manufacturer and even rim width as you know. I suggest a bulletproof thick carcass 28c for gravel and quite right, not optimal but will be fine for a single event. A better gravel bike is the Crux which will fit larger 30+ tires with even light knobs.
Btw, as I recall you are a big guy. What size Roubaix did you get?


----------



## BruceBrown

roadworthy said:


> Hi Bruce,
> Believe anything over a 28mm tire is going to be tight. Depends on manufacturer and even rim width as you know. I suggest a bulletproof thick carcass 28c for gravel and quite right, not optimal but will be fine for a single event. A better gravel bike is the Crux which will fit larger 30+ tires with even light knobs.
> Btw, as I recall you are a big guy. What size Roubaix did you get?


I got the size huge (64cm) which they are not even making in the 2014 models this year.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9382601069/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

I've currently got an old pair of Continental Twister Pro 28 x 1.3 (700 x 32) mounted on the bike as I did one Cyclocross race last fall and I left the Twister Pros on for winter riding. The picture below is with the Twister Pros. They don't measure out quite as wide as they are labeled, as the widest point from knob to knob is 30mm. They fit fine, but wondered if I could get just a bit more volume in there for gravel. On my Roubaix, the limiting factor looks to be the arch of the brake - not the width. 

When they dump new gravel around here, some of it is the size of ice cubes. It's hard to predict what we will face during this event, but I would like to give the Roubaix a go as it is a very flat course with lots of wind. Having the drop bars means I can tuck down to fight the wind. 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10422995066/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

My other option is just to go with a 29"er with say 1.8's - 2.0's. It could be a day of race decision. Dry - take the Roubaix. Any mud or chance of rain - take the 29"er.


----------



## roadworthy

Very nice. I believe if more riders took a page out of your fit preference and rode a similar bike size proportioned to body size, there would be more happier riders.

Disappointing that Spesh discontinued the 64 size for the Roubaix SL4 in 2014 for big guys like you. I wonder if its available special order...recognizing that guys your size are probably less than 3% of the population?
Good luck in your gravel event.



BruceBrown said:


> I got the size huge (64cm) which they are not even making in the 2014 models this year.
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9382601069/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> I've currently got an old pair of Continental Twister Pro 28 x 1.3 (700 x 32) mounted on the bike as I did one Cyclocross race last fall and I left the Twister Pros on for winter riding. The picture below is with the Twister Pros. They don't measure out quite as wide as they are labeled, as the widest point from knob to knob is 30mm. They fit fine, but wondered if I could get just a bit more volume in there for gravel. On my Roubaix, the limiting factor looks to be the arch of the brake - not the width.
> 
> When they dump new gravel around here, some of it is the size of ice cubes. It's hard to predict what we will face during this event, but I would like to give the Roubaix a go as it is a very flat course with lots of wind. Having the drop bars means I can tuck down to fight the wind.
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10422995066/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> My other option is just to go with a 29"er with say 1.8's - 2.0's. It could be a day of race decision. Dry - take the Roubaix. Any mud or chance of rain - take the 29"er.


----------



## BruceBrown

roadworthy said:


> Very nice. I believe if more riders took a page out of your fit preference and rode a similar bike size proportioned to body size, there would be more happier riders.
> 
> Disappointing that Spesh discontinued the 64 size for the Roubaix SL4 in 2014 for big guys like you. I wonder if its available special order...recognizing that guys your size are probably less than 3% of the population?
> Good luck in your gravel event.


It fits like a glove. As you mention, there are too few riders in the 6'4" and above crowd to make it worthwhile to make such a beast. Or at least that's what I am guessing in terms of why Specialized didn't do the 64cm size again this year. There are other brands, but I guess my dream do all, go anywhere bike would now be the Roubaix (or a Roubaix type) with disc brakes and clearance for up to 34 - 35mm tires in a 63/64cm frame size of course. ;-)


----------



## Zampano

My 2013 Comp has the same color scheme. :thumbsup: Looks like Conti 4 Seasons are good to go.

Kiwi Pete, 
Thanks for the info on the Roubaix disc.


----------



## expatbrit

roadworthy said:


> Very nice. I believe if more riders took a page out of your fit preference and rode a similar bike size proportioned to body size, there would be more happier riders.
> 
> Disappointing that Spesh discontinued the 64 size for the Roubaix SL4 in 2014 for big guys like you. I wonder if its available special order...recognizing that guys your size are probably less than 3% of the population?
> Good luck in your gravel event.




I think -- when I was looking at the end of last year -- that the $8k Di2 disc Roubaix is available in 64cm, still. 

Don't quote me on that, but that was what the LBS said. It was so far out of my budget it was risible!


----------



## BruceBrown

expatbrit said:


> I think -- when I was looking at the end of last year -- that the $8k Di2 disc Roubaix is available in 64cm, still.
> 
> Don't quote me on that, but that was what the LBS said. It was so far out of my budget it was risible!


That's OK. In spite of my "dream bike" talk, the wife would have me pack my bags if I told her that the brand new Specialized bike I bought a year ago was being replaced by anything new.

I am, on the other hand, happy to see a lot of "do all" so called road bikes coming to market that include disc brakes, relaxed geometry and at good price points. I'm quite happy with mine, just wondered how big of rubber I could stuff in there for a one time gravel event. Looks like 28mm maybe 30mm depending on the tire would be about it.


----------



## expatbrit

I can't imagine why. My brother is 6'3 and loves his 105 Roubaix.

The tyres are a large part of why I got a cross bike. While I'm tall, it's a lot in the arms so the endurance geos aren't the best, and I can shove 38s onto my bike if I want. 28mm on 23mm rims is no issue.


----------



## BruceBrown

Update on tire clearance for the Roubaix. I ordered a pair of the Challenger Alamanzo 700 x 30 gravel tires as I want to give it a go in a gravel event or two, plus enjoy riding the gravel whre I live (Iowa gravel roads). 

They arrived yesterday and I mounted them up. They fit fine!!!:thumbsup:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13297571613/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Took a photo of the Alamanzo on the front vs. the stock Specialized 25mm on the rear before mounting up the rear...


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13297568523/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

I will take a maiden voyage on them today on gravel and experiment with the psi to dial in an optimum range for grinding on gravel.

Challenger makes another gravel/pavement tire with smoother tread that would also fit and perhaps would be a nice solution for a good volume tire that can handle both pavement and gravel. I wanted the Alamanzo for the gravel specific application. More follow up after a few rides on these...


----------



## roadworthy

BruceBrown said:


> Update on tire clearance for the Roubaix. I ordered a pair of the Challenger Alamanzo 700 x 30 gravel tires as I want to give it a go in a gravel event or two, plus enjoy riding the gravel whre I live (Iowa gravel roads).
> 
> They arrived yesterday and I mounted them up. They fit fine!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13297571613/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> Took a photo of the Alamanzo on the front vs. the stock Specialized 25mm on the rear before mounting up the rear...
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13297568523/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> I will take a maiden voyage on them today on gravel and experiment with the psi to dial in an optimum range for grinding on gravel.
> 
> Challenger makes another gravel/pavement tire with smoother tread that would also fit and perhaps would be a nice solution for a good volume tire that can handle both pavement and gravel. I wanted the Alamanzo for the gravel specific application. More follow up after a few rides on these...


Awesome Bruce! Look forward to your ride report. Amazing those tires fit.
Roubaix's rock.


----------



## BruceBrown

roadworthy said:


> Awesome Bruce! Look forward to your ride report. Amazing those tires fit.
> Roubaix's rock.


They fit great and there is no rub during cornering or out of saddle grunt climbs. I was pretty pleased they rolled nice and fast on pavement as well which makes sense due to the center tread being very tiny little raised bumps, not knobs. I only did a 35 minute gravel ride this morning before work to dial in the air pressure. I started at 60 front/65 rear and then let a little out half way through the ride. 

I rode over a section of road that had just been graded and a small section where they had just dumped new gravel and the grader was working on it. I bombed down two decent hills to see how the tire/bike held it's line going through some soft gravel and 25 - 30+ miles an hour and it was all manageable for me with no problems. So I faced everything from loose chunk, to washboard, to hard pack to inbetween. The tires took it all in and I was especially pleased with the feel over the washboard section compared to the smaller volume tires I have been using up until now.

I have to say - they totally change the character of this bike on gravel by making the Roubaix a very viable option for riding on gravel now. Perfect for my needs in an upcoming event or two and for some gravel training rides!!! It makes it more of a do all bike than I originally thought.

Going into this experiment, I was thinking I may need to use a Thudbuster, or get the Roubaix special seatpost (or one like it) that provides a little cushion. However, the tires add a nice amount of suspension that works fine for me on the gravel. I'll know more about that once I spend a couple to a few hours on gravel during a weekend ride.:thumbsup:

Here's the bike with both tires mounted up...


RoubaixChallengerAlamanzo700x30https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## lakkdainen

Just for visual reference, what size stem is on there?


----------



## BruceBrown

lakkdainen said:


> Just for visual reference, what size stem is on there?


110mm flipped negative


----------



## reesd

Thanks for the sizes. When you say 2014 Disc Brake Roubaix do you mean the SL4? The 2013 SL4 and 2014 SL4s have the same spacing, right?



NZPeterG said:


> Hi are you asking about Roubaix Disc Brake or Rim Brake?
> The Rim Brake Roubaix fit's 28mm Tyres (there is room for stones and Dirt)
> The 2013 Disc Brake Roubaix also fit 28mm Tyre's.
> The 2014 Disc Brake Roubaix fit 35mm Tyre's with still room for Stones and Dirt.


----------

